# MP3 Player spezialisten bitte hier!!



## sight011 (16. April 2008)

HAb heute von dem Freund meiner Schwester einen MP3-Player geschenkt bekommen --> 
So ein Standart Ding mit nur 256 MB 

Ich will hier nicht undakbar erscheinen !! DEnn ich bin total Dankbar endlich wieder Sound!!

Das Problem ist nur ich hab den Stick jetzt formatiert!

Anschließendmusste ich ihn erstmal von japanisch auf deustch umstellen garnicht so einfach, bei den Zeichen! 

Und Ich hab jetzt alle möglichen Datei-Typen drauf gelegt!

*.wav *.aiff *.wma *mp3 doch jedes mal zeigt er mir an Kein Dokument auf dem Stick!


Whatshall I do


Gruß vom Sight


----------



## akrite (16. April 2008)

...die Fragen, die Du Dir bei mp3-Playern stellen solltest , wenn nichts angezeigt wird :
- Dateisystem FAT32 oder FAT/FAT16 ? Vielen können kein FAT32
- mp3-Dateien mit CBR oder VBR ? Viele können nur CBR von 32 bis 320 kbits
- aiff ? Wird kaum unterstützt !
- wma mit oder ohne DRM ? Es gibt DRM9 und 10 , wird eines davon unterstützt und wenn ja welches
- wav  und welche kHz ? Viele können nur 8-16 kHz


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. April 2008)

Und noch eine Idee.
Einen MP3 Player, eine SD Karte und ähnliches, NIEMALS am PC Formatieren. Am PC nur Dateien löschen, oder die Formatierungsfunktion vom Stick/Gerät selbst nutzen.
Diese Geräte nutzen teilweise Dateisystem die leicht vom Standart abweichen, der PC formatiert natürlich mit diesem Standart und am Ende funktioniert das Zeug nichtmehr.

Schau mal auf der Seite vom Hersteller des MP3 Sticks, manche bieten eigene Formatierungssoftware für ihre Geräte zum kostenlosem Download an. Das könnte dein Problem eventuell beheben.

Ich würde übrigens auch mal mit MP3Tag die ID3 Tags der MP3s korrigieren. Mein "billigplayer" kriegt bei bestimmten Zeichen in den Tags einen Koller....


----------



## sight011 (17. April 2008)

Hallo Leute Dankeschonmal für eure Mühen mir hier Hilfestellung zu geben!! 

DasProblem ist @ DJ Teac der MP3 Player ist vom Herrsteller "Samsun" (kein Schreibfehler denn es wirdwirklich ohne "g" geschrieben )

Das Problem ist ich bekomme keine Internet Seite angezeigt jedenfalls nicht wenn ich mit Google danach Suche!!

@ akrite Ich weiß nicht ob es vielleicht damit zusammen hängt, meine  SChwester hat den Stick mit Linux schonmla formatiert! Und seitdem sol lder glaube ich auch nich mehr richtig en!  Wegen dem formatieren woher weiß ich ob das fat 32 and soon ist


Ich habdas einfach mit Windwos gemancht 


ICh wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir hiernochmal helfen könntet!! Gruß vom A.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. April 2008)

Ich glaub das ist einfach ein Plagiat ... also ein Möchtegern-Samsung und die Firma wird sich hüten damit im Internet präsent zu sein (Klagen etc.)


----------



## sight011 (21. April 2008)

@ Raubkopierer Das kann natülich sein!! hmmm das ist so ärgerlich !! Ich könnte schön auf dem WEg zur arbeit Musik hören!! Argghh


Hat sonst nicht jemand das schonmal gehabt oder weiß was ich tun soll


Das wäre echt super!! Gruß


----------



## PC Heini (22. April 2008)

Was Du noch tun kannst ist; Frag mal den Freund Deiner Schwester, wie der den Stick gehandhabt hat.
Was auch sein könnte, dass der Stick ne Macke hat.


----------



## sight011 (24. April 2008)

also der Freund miener Schwester ist knapp 40 und hat den eigentlich gut behandelt!


er wurde aber mal mit einem rechenr formatiert der ein linux betriebs system auf der platte hat kan ndas dazu führen das der das Format nich mehr lesen kann


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. April 2008)

In der Regel sollte man MP3 Player nur mit Fat32 formatieren, da sie einfach nur dieses Dateisystem verstehen (ältere Exemplare sogar nur Fat16). Das Formatieren mit einem Gnu/Linux kann also nur Ursache sein wenn mit einem Dateisystem wie etwa Ext2 oder Ext3 formatiert wurde.


----------



## sight011 (25. April 2008)

entschuldige dies bezüglich miene unwissende frage


heißt das das Ding ist hin! Spich diese Formatierung ist unwiederuflich bzw. gibt es eine Softwaremit der man das ganze wieder herstellen kann?


Dank im Voraus


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. April 2008)

Das kommt drauf an mit welchem Dateisystem du ihn formatiert hast. Versuch es einmal mit Fat32 und wenn das nicht klappt mit F16 ... allerdings muss das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## sight011 (28. April 2008)

ging nich wahrscheinlich ist das ding hin!


Aber da ich jetzt gesehen habe das man auf der MEdion seite Mp3 Player für 10 € + Versand bekommt, werde ich wahrscheinlich mir dort einen kaufen! (is zwar nur 512 MB Speicher aber ich bin arm )


Falls doch noch jemand einen Tipp hat!  Ich wollte noch dazu sagen, dass ich ihn als ganz normalen UsB Stick im Explorer nutzen kann! Er erkennt nur nich die Dateien wenn ich das über den Display darauf zugeifen möchte!!


Gruß


----------



## akrite (29. April 2008)

...naja, die Chancen sind gering, aber wenn der Player Ordnernavigation hat und in dem Ordner(wahrscheinlich Root) keine verwertbaren Dateien zu finden sind, zeigt er so etwas auch schon mal an > Lösung : pack einfach eine garantiert abspielbare mp3-Datei ins Rootverzeichnis und schau noch einmal ODER navigiere mittels Menü in eines der Verzeichnisse.


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Mai 2008)

*hust*

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal etwas gestöbert und hab da einen kleinen Fehler festgestellt.

Die Firma heiß sansun und ist unter sansun.de zu finden


----------



## sight011 (7. Mai 2008)

@ Herr Raubkopierer

Danke, ich schau gleich mal bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mir einfach auf der Seite von Medion einen MP3 Player für 10 € kaufe, der hat zwar nur 512 MB, aber wenn man 9 Std am Tag arbeitet und denn nur für die Strecke hin und zurück braucht reicht glaube ich ein so geringe Speichermenge auch aus!


----------



## RaketenPeter (15. Mai 2008)

wie schon erwähnt liegt das problem vermutlcih an dem hersteller spezifischen Format! Hatte auch mal ein solches Gerät das konnte man nur mit der mitgelieferten Software formatieren! Schau auf der Hersteller Seite die Raubkopierer schon mal gepostet hat nach Software und versuch es damit! Evtl ist auch dort Software Vorhanden zum Wiederherstellen des DateiSystems den einige Player wollen das die Musiktitel in einem Bestimmten Verzeichnis sind um mit weiteren Funktionen (USB Stick oder Diktiergerät) nicht zu viel "Müll" zwischen deine MP3 zu lassen.


----------



## sight011 (15. Mai 2008)

hey *cool* Raketen Peter! Der denk Ansatz gefällt mir!!

Ja dann werde ich nochmal schauen! --> Das mit den Ordnern habe ich nähmlich auch gedacht!!

Hatte aber die letzten Tage keine Zeit zu schauen. 

Wie immer bekommt man hier im Forum tolle Antworten, deswegen möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken!!

Ich lass natürlich hören wenn es geklappt hat! 

Gruß A.


----------



## sight011 (17. Mai 2008)

*hoffentlich klappt es*

auf der Seite finde ich noch keinen direkten Sipport zu meinem Problem, aber ich habe die jetzt mal angeschrieben!


----------



## sight011 (17. Mai 2008)

*hoffentlich klappt es*

auf der Seite finde ich noch keinen direkten Sipport zu meinem Problem, aber ich habe die jetzt mal angeschrieben!


----------

